# Lenser K3 Crazy Nano Aspheric Thrower -XPE 10280



## ma_sha1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Led Lenser K3, the smallest Lenser Focusable LED Flashlight is a tiny key chain light, about the size of 18650 Li-ion.







The head was glued, but can be taken apart with some efforts:
It's a 5mm LED run on 4x buttons, pretty useless combo when coupled with 
a nice Aspheric lens.






It's pretty easy to recycle the pill, mounted with a XPE-Q5 on 15mm board.





Wired for Direct Drive:
I fitted in a 10280 li-ion, had to bore out the tail cap just a bit & took the springs out. I did manage to get it fit in there. 





Finished!





So small:








Crazy Nano Thrower:





Wow!


----------



## ma_sha1 (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: Lanser K3 Crazy Nano Thrower Mod*

Outdoor beam shots:


50 ft to Garage Door:




90 ft to Garage Door:


----------



## Sgt. LED (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: Lanser K3 Crazy Nano Aspheric Thrower*

VERY COOL

Good job.


----------



## maxspeeds (Oct 9, 2009)

*Re: Lanser K3 Crazy Nano Aspheric Thrower*

I can't wait to see outdoor beamshots


----------



## Essexman (Oct 9, 2009)

*Re: Lanser K3 Crazy Nano Aspheric Thrower*

Nice mod, now if only you could fit a CR2 batt and a boost driver. 

I'm guessing the bore dia is too small for a CR2 ??


----------



## toby_pra (Oct 9, 2009)

*Re: Lanser K3 Crazy Nano Aspheric Thrower*

WOW great mod! :wave:


----------



## moviles (Oct 9, 2009)

*Re: Lanser K3 Crazy Nano Aspheric Thrower*

:wow:nice size.:thumbsup:

diameter of aspheric lens?

what battery?

current draw with battery at 100%?

lux @1m?

why not xr-e? viewing angle xr-e :90 viewing angle xp-e 115

the chip its ez1000 or ez900?

I love pocket throwers with 14500 batteries.....your mod its really small oo:


----------



## John_Galt (Oct 9, 2009)

*Re: Lanser K3 Crazy Nano Aspheric Thrower*

Nice mod. Did you do anything to increase heatsinking?

Nice "pocket Rocket". I assume you had to bore out the body a little too.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Oct 9, 2009)

*Re: Lanser K3 Crazy Nano Aspheric Thrower*



Essexman said:


> Nice mod, now if only you could fit a CR2 batt and a boost driver.
> 
> I'm guessing the bore dia is too small for a CR2 ??




Can't fit CR2, the body is 14mm diameter, battery chamber 11-12mm.
CR2=15mm diameter.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Oct 9, 2009)

*Re: Lanser K3 Crazy Nano Aspheric Thrower*



John_Galt said:


> Nice mod. Did you do anything to increase heatsinking?
> 
> Yes, by holding on it tight & transfer heat to my palm
> 
> ...




No, the body tube/battery chamber is 11-12mm in diameter, no issues there
to fit 10280.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Oct 9, 2009)

*Re: Lanser K3 Crazy Nano Aspheric Thrower*

Moviles, 

Why do you always have the same type of projects with me?
First, the SST-90, then the pocket Aspherics? 

I have 2 (the two on the left) of the 3 Zooming flashlights you had in your picture,
I can tell you that the K3 mod gives as bright of hot spot die image
but die image is 2x bigger than the DX lenser clone you have. 
I am estimating 3-5x Lumen from K3 mod output vs. those two on AA. 
Those two DX/kai lights were under driven when using AA in stock form. 

More answers under your question:



moviles said:


> :wow:nice size.:thumbsup:
> 
> Diameter of aspheric lens?
> 
> ...


----------



## moviles (Oct 9, 2009)

*Re: Lanser K3 Crazy Nano Aspheric Thrower*



ma_sha1 said:


> Moviles,
> 
> Why do you always have the same type of projects with me?
> First, the SST-90, then the pocket Aspherics?
> ...








the three are modified :
the first of the left, c78 (copy of ledlenser p5):

it give 5800 [email protected] (stock)1xaa 1.2v
now i have it direct drived with 14500(no room for driver) and it give 14900 [email protected] at 2 amp (I'm lucky low vf)with 20mm lens

in the middle the romisen rc-29:

it give 6800 [email protected] (stock)1xaa 1.2v
now upgraded with sku 7882 it give [email protected] with 14500 at 2.2 amp (at battery) with 21mm lens

on the right the romisen rc-g2:

with sku 7882 it give 15600 lux @1m with 14500 at 2.2 amp (at battery) with 21mm lens(the lens of the x2000 flashlight) i tested it at 2.75 amp and i give around 18000 lux the first seconds but i don't want burn the led and I set it at 2.2 amp



today I have seen the ledlenser k3 in a store at 10 euro in my city .

I maybe will buy it

but the big problem is the battery is of only 180ma/h and the maximum intensity recommended they are 360ma (2c) and we need 1000 -1500 ma (around 8c)

we will need 10280 *imr* batteries


----------



## ma_sha1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Here is the comparison between:

lenser K3 vs. DX Lenser clone







Now, the beam shot 
Lenser K3 10280 on left, Lenser Clone AA on 1.9V Enegizer Lithium on right. 
The lens on lenser K3 is ~16mm. The lenser Clone AA ~21mm. Distance to the wall is about 12ft.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Oct 10, 2009)

The Out door beam shots are up on post #2!


----------



## 3rdrock (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Lanser K3 Crazy Nano Aspheric Thrower*



moviles said:


> in the middle the romisen rc-29:
> 
> it give 6800 [email protected] (stock)1xaa 1.2v
> now upgraded with sku 7882 it give [email protected] with 14500 at 2.2 amp (at battery) with 21mm lens


 
More info on the middle one please.Dx or Kai? Any pic's?


----------



## moviles (Oct 11, 2009)

3rdrock said:


> More info on the middle one please.Dx or Kai? Any pic's?



15$ in kai
http://kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=9864

images here:http://forolinternas.mforos.com/1737662/9000109-romisen-rc-29-zooming-aa/




good output with only 1xaa with battery at 1.3v (6800 lux @1m) but low output with battery at 1.1v

easy to mod widh sku 7882 driver and 14500

if you dont want mod this other with 16340 its more powerfull around (10000 [email protected]):
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.26792


----------



## ma_sha1 (Oct 15, 2009)

How about the CR2 version in the middle? Q5 14270 Direct Drive.


----------



## don.gwapo (Feb 23, 2010)

Whoa, nice mod you have there.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## moviles (Apr 28, 2010)

I build your mod too

its easy small and with really good throw size ratio (6500 [email protected]):thumbsup:

































iso 800 exp1 sec





iso 800 exp1 sec


----------



## ma_sha1 (Apr 28, 2010)

Wow, you dug my old thread back alive, Good job with the build! 

I had it on my belt loop for quite a few weeks before I sold it. 
But you make me miss this little guy now.:mecry:

Fortunately, I replaced it with a Nitecore "D5",
which is the smallest Piston Drive in the world, so I don't feel too bad:
I am EDCing the Camo D5 with a trit piston, until I can come up a cooler mod,
but I think the coolness of a Cr2 Sized Piston Drive with trit is going to hard to beat.


----------



## subiedriver1990 (Jun 8, 2010)

How much would one of these little light sabers cost to build?


----------



## moviles (Jun 8, 2010)

subiedriver1990 said:


> How much would one of these little light sabers cost to build?



the flashlight: 10 eur

battery 10280 :4.5-5$ + 5$ ship to europe (from aw or lighhoud)

led around 5$

total:25-30$


----------



## subiedriver1990 (Jun 8, 2010)

That's not bad at all! Whats the runtime like? Also, what does anyone think of an aspheric lens on a fenix tk40?


----------



## Walterk (Jun 27, 2010)

This definitely is a wannahave... :twothumbs


----------



## aljebreensh (Feb 14, 2012)

Did you guys keep the original lens of the K3 or replace them?


----------



## mohanjude (Feb 14, 2012)

Wow...now that I am into pocket throwers this is an interesting thread to dig out after 18 months...

Looks like they kept the original lens


----------



## aljebreensh (Feb 14, 2012)

mohanjude said:


> Wow...now that I am into pocket throwers this is an interesting thread to dig out after 18 months...
> 
> Looks like they kept the original lens



I used the hell out of Google to dig it out as I am into pocket throwers as well.

I am planning on modding a LED Lenser P2 and K3. 

The K3 has been explained already. So I started a thread asking for help with the P2.

Thanks for the reply.

Saad


----------



## D2000 (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi everybody, 

I've been lurking on these forums for quite some time but made an account to address this thread specifically. 

I just want to say wow. WOW. I have been seriously inspired by your mods to mod my own K3 but would like some advice. This may be a noob question but can an xm-l2 be used in place of the xpe-q5? Are they more recently developed?

Can someone list a complete parts list for this mod. I'd love to get started and ordering straight away.

Thanks heaps.:thumbsup:


----------



## ma_sha1 (Apr 30, 2013)

Wow, back from the dead after 2.5 years 

Sure you can use XML2 but the die is too big for such small lens, it's better to use XPE2 instead, you can see that the spot is the size of the whole garage door at 90 ft away,(30 meters or so), that's already huge compare to regular flashlights.

Also, with XML2, the die is 4x the size, it'll take 4x the drive current to get to the same surface brightness & throw as XPE2,
the battery can't sustain such high current draw, so with XML2, it'll be less bright and with a very short run time, with a hot spot much bigger than reasonable.

long story short, the xpe sized die is much better for such tiny lens


----------



## D2000 (May 1, 2013)

ma_sha1 said:


> Wow, back from the dead after 2.5 years
> 
> Sure you can use XML2 but the die is too big for such small lens, it's better to use XPE2 instead, you can see that the spot is the size of the whole garage door at 90 ft away,(30 meters or so), that's already huge compare to regular flashlights.
> 
> ...



Thanks so much for replying - wasn't sure if the thread was long forgotten or not  

I don't want to ask repetitive questions as I know that can get annoying but as I'm knew to this hobby I'm still a bit of a newbie. 

So I'll buy an XPE2 - EDIT: Found one here (http://www.cutter.com.au/products.php?cat=Cree+XPE-2) good shipping for Australian flashaholics.
Also found this - it's all mounted but its only 10mm (the board size : (http://www.cutter.com.au/proddetail.php?prod=cut1400&cat=168)

I'm nifty enough with soldering - think it's safe to buy a 20 mm star and cut it down? http://www.cutter.com.au/proddetail.php?prod=cut1397

From what I can gleam out of the many re-reads your posts, you've gone and removed the original emitter on pill, and resoldered the xpe-q5 (what you used at the time right) onto it, right?

Do I need any other part? 
I'm also thinking you didn't keep the original lens, if so what lens (i know its aspherical but does it have aspecific name) did you use? 

So sorry for all the questions - I'm just trying to get them all over with 

Thanks for replying!


----------



## ma_sha1 (May 1, 2013)

I bought the led on 15mm board, not sure where to get one for xpe2 with 15mm board & I used the original lens, which is very good lens.
After that, just the battery & direct drive, might have to bore out the tail cap a bit


----------



## D2000 (May 1, 2013)

Fantastic - thank's very much for your help - i'll post photos in a week or two when the mod is complete


----------



## Walterk (May 2, 2013)

Like it!


----------



## D2000 (May 9, 2013)

ma_sha1 said:


> I bought the led on 15mm board, not sure where to get one for xpe2 with 15mm board & I used the original lens, which is very good lens.
> After that, just the battery & direct drive, might have to bore out the tail cap a bit



Hey there - got my parts and i'm working on it now - any chance you could give some advice on how to best recycle the pill? it's a toughie to remove the original board..


----------



## D2000 (May 9, 2013)

Okay so I've removed the original board and bulb from the pill. The plan it to sit the 10mm mounted XPE2 into the pill. I've bored out the pill a little to make it sit in more flush and not add length. I have also removed the spring from original board and i'm gonna have it sitting on the bottom of the new board. if all goes well it'll be a nice minimal installation - then all i'm doing is waiting for the 10280 batteries and charger to arrive :|


----------



## sunny_nites (May 9, 2013)

Great build idea!

Looking forward to seeing what you come up with. Those 10280 batts are great! Crazy amounts of power in a tiny package.


----------



## D2000 (May 10, 2013)

sunny_nites said:


> Great build idea!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing what you come up with. Those 10280 batts are great! Crazy amounts of power in a tiny package.



Cheers - thanks very much sunny-nites. I'm really looking forward to it all completed. I also purchased some Wire Glue off ebay. I plan on insulating with some silicone


----------



## sunny_nites (May 10, 2013)

Wire glue is good stuff too. One thing I've noticed though is that it doesn't have much torsional strength, so you will definitely want to back up the bond with silicone or some other type of high strength epoxy.

Good luck!


----------



## D2000 (May 10, 2013)

Wonderful information that i would have learnt the long and hard way - thanks very much


----------



## ma_sha1 (May 14, 2013)

I have some wire glue but never really find a place to use it, not strong enough to glue wires together that's for sure.


----------



## D2000 (May 15, 2013)

ma_sha1 said:


> I have some wire glue but never really find a place to use it, not strong enough to glue wires together that's for sure.



oh? What do you use it for then?

EDIT: The bulk of the work is done - the battery's came today. I bored out the tailcap and have soldered up the diode. It's curing with some silicone over the positive terminal to insulate. Didn't use epoxy coz thats a pain to clean off. Would you have recommended that method?

Ill set it into the pill with wireglue when it arrives (hopefully soon) and that should take care of the heat dissipation.

The XPE2 is MONSTROUSLY bright. I accidently closed the circuit before looking away from the diode and had a dot in my vision for almost 40 mins. Can't wait to have it all working - but i must be patient


----------



## sunny_nites (May 16, 2013)

I use wire glue when I need to attache a live connection but cannot solder it for what ever reason. It does provide a very good conductive connection but it does not seem to provide a good mechanical connection, so I will usually back it up with some something else. Like threaded mechanical or epoxy, silicone, etc.

I agree epoxy can be very messy!


----------



## D2000 (May 18, 2013)

sunny_nites said:


> I use wire glue when I need to attache a live connection but cannot solder it for what ever reason. It does provide a very good conductive connection but it does not seem to provide a good mechanical connection, so I will usually back it up with some something else. Like threaded mechanical or epoxy, silicone, etc.
> 
> I agree epoxy can be very messy!



Okay great - thanks for all the help; both of you


----------



## D2000 (May 21, 2013)

beam shots to be uploaded soon!


----------



## D2000 (May 26, 2013)

I've taken plenty of beamshots but they all look quite crappy and not worthy of posting. I'll do some on my CanonT3i and see how those come out.


----------



## D2000 (Jun 5, 2013)

BEAMSHOTS! - Bear in mind, I'm not a pro - i just tried to capture what i was seeing realistically.
Hallway: 8 meters/26foot: f-stop= f/5, Exposure= 1/6 sec, ISO 400







Outside to the center of the paddock tree.
71 Meters/232 feet - pretty close to what i was seeing








86meters/282 feet.








30 second exposure for giggles.





In reality it was lighting up the back wall of trees - over 150 metres/530+ feet, though i could not capture it clearly enough.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Jun 9, 2013)

Congratulations! You finally did it.


----------



## D2000 (Jun 11, 2013)

Cheers man.


----------



## the_guy_with_no_name (Jun 14, 2013)

Congrats on the build D2000!

How about I send you a couple of 10250 nukes as a completion gift?

You might even squeeze out a few more lux.

Tgwnn


----------



## D2000 (Jun 19, 2013)

the_guy_with_no_name said:


> Congrats on the build D2000!
> 
> How about I send you a couple of 10250 nukes as a completion gift?
> 
> ...




Wow that would be really appreciated.
Send them on over if you want to mate - we'll see what we get out of them 

I'll send you a PM with my address.


----------



## Mattaus (Oct 5, 2013)

Sorry if I missed it but what sort drive current is the XPE2 seeing in your mod D2000?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jason 77 (Oct 9, 2013)

I think the design of this flashlight has changed, as I ordered one and this is what came in the mail today.









This looks different than the other flashlights in the posts above?


----------



## Fieldmaster (Oct 9, 2013)

I think the K3 (expensive with 4 buttonbattery's) has the same size as the Olight i2EOS powered with 'only' 1x AA.


Mvg,
Frank.


----------



## jason 77 (Oct 10, 2013)

Fieldmaster said:


> I think the K3 (expensive with 4 buttonbattery's) has the same size as the Olight i2EOS powered with 'only' 1x AA.



It might be but the Olight doesn't come with the aspheric lens like the K3 does. Plus the (expensive 4 button batteries) is a moot point, as the mod to the K3 flashlight in this thread gets rid of the button batteries and replaces them with 1 10280 li-ion battery.


----------



## jason 77 (Oct 10, 2013)

does anyone know where I can get a version of the K3 lenser that matches the ones used in these mods above? I don't think I can use the one I bought as the head and tail switch assemblies are not the same as the ones as the OP had.


----------



## 5pyral (Oct 11, 2013)

These are really cool! I like the small lights that you can easily EDC. It's great to have bigger lights too, but you don't always have the ability to carry them.


----------



## alex21 (Feb 23, 2014)

Still potential in this mod or is there a better host candidate?


----------



## Mattaus (Feb 23, 2014)

I can't say for sure, but I am yet to see any smaller aspheric hosts doing the rounds...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## D2000 (May 18, 2014)

Hey Matt, 

Didnt see you post. I'm not sure what kind of current I'm working with in the K3 - I cant test it right now. 

And agreed - the K3 is as small as they get for this mod.


----------

